# E&M Auditing Template?



## sjhazen75 (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anyone have a current E&M Auditing Template to determine the level of service performed?

Thanks!
Sara


----------



## Belinda Frisch (Mar 24, 2010)

*Audit tool*

PM me with your email address and I'll send it to you via email. The file I have is too big to upload in the forum.

Thanks!


----------



## sostrout@aol.com (Mar 30, 2010)

*E&M Audit Tool*

Can you please send me the E&M audit tool.  I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,

Susan Ostrout

email: julie.willis@nosneezes.com


----------

